# lieu / endroit



## Anna-chonger

Quelle est la différence entre les deux ? Je les mélange souvent ... 
Merci de m'éclairer !

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Grop

Bonjour,

Je dirais qu'_endroit_ est plus commun que _lieu_, qui se rencontre surtout dans des expressions figées (voir lieu).

De plus un lieu est généralement un point géographique (une ville, une rue, à la rigueur une pièce dans un bâtiment), tandis qu'un endroit peut aussi désigner un emplacement sur quelque chose de petit comme un objet ou un meuble.


----------



## maarten-martin

Grop said:


> un endroit peut aussi désigner un emplacement sur quelque chose de petit comme un objet ou un meuble.
> *... ou une partie du corps*



Bonjour,

J'ajouterai qu'un *endroit* peut aussi *ne pas être un lieu précis!*
Par exemple, en s'adressant à plusieurs personnes:
"- Affichez ceci sur la porte de votre bureau.
- Notez ceci à la première page de votre agenda."
Pourraient répondre à "à quel endroit?", mais pas à "en quel lieu?"


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci de vos aides !
Et j'ai lu une phrase que je voudrais vous montrer : "Une obscurité profonde régnait dans ce vaste lieu / endroit."
à ma place, lequel mettriez-vous ?
Merci encore !


----------



## avil

Moi je penche pour 'endroit', car ta phrase indique un brin d'ambiguïté avec l'obscurité et tout ça.


----------



## Grop

Dans ce contexte, je pense que les deux mots conviennent.


----------



## sarmate

"dans ce vaste lieu" : aussi bien l'adjectifl vaste et l'inversion forment une construction très littéraire.
Dans ce registre, lieu colle mieux qu'endroit, qui serait plus utilisé dans la langue de tous les jours.


----------



## avil

C'est-à-dire que "endroit" s'utilise plus dans la langage de tous les jours?


----------



## geostan

Voici un lien sur Internet qui pourra s'avérer utile:

http://www.francparler.info/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2932


----------



## sarmate

oui, endroit est le mot le plus couramment utilisé dans la langue courante.
Lieu renvoie plus à des contextes précis, administratif, technique, littéraire, etc.


----------



## JiPiJou

_*Différence de sens*_ : On peut essayer de trouver une légère différence au sens des deux mots : "endroit... élégant" fait allusion au restaurant lui-même : "Le Grand Véfour est un endroit élégant" ; "lieu" est simplement l'espace où se déroule la scène.

_*Pourquoi deux mots*_ : Si on avait mis : "Un brouhaha trouble la quiétude", je trouve qu'il manquerait quelque chose. J'aurais envie de dire : quelle quiétude ? la mienne ? ou celle des convives ? ou celle des garçons en cuisine ?


----------



## Timotheos

Après avoir recherché cette question, je peux résumer la préférence d'utilisation ainsi (les regles sont arrangées en ordre de priorité) :

1. Dans une expression figée, les deux ne sont pas interchangeables; il faut utiliser _lieu_ (par exemple, _au lieu de_, _donner lieu à_, etc) ou _endroit_ (par exemple, _à l'endroit de_) selon le cas. Voir lieu / endroit

2. Si l'idée est général (comme une ville, une province, un quartier, etc.), _lieu_ est préféré. Si l'idée est plus particulière (comme un restaurant, une pièce, un coin d'une table, une partie du corps, etc.), _endroit_ est préféré.

3. Si le contexte ne précise pas selon le critère 2, alors _lieu_ s'utilise plutôt dans une registre soutenue, formelle, ou littéraire, est _endroit_ dans une language plus commune ou familiare.


----------



## escarlataa

Salut.
Est-ce que cette phrase est correcte?:
"Je vais à beaucoup de lieux"


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Est-elle correcte ? Oui.
Est-elle naturelle ? Non.  Je vais à beaucoup d'endroits ; en / sur beaucoup de lieux ; et d'autres.
Que voulez-vous dire ?


----------



## escarlataa

Merci beaucoup de votre réponse.
Ce que je voulais dire c'est: "je suis en vacances, alors je vais à beaucoup de lieux pour me distraire".
Alors, il vaut mieux utiliser une préposition différente, telle que "en" ou "sur", ou bien une autre expression?
Merci encore.


----------



## Alkanna

Je vais dans beaucoup d'endroits ...


----------



## escarlataa

Alkanna said:


> Je vais dans beaucoup d'endroits ...


Merci bien!
Au fait, pourquoi utiliser "endroits" au lieu de "lieux"? (désolée pour la rédondance)


----------



## Alkanna

Je vous en prie !
Aucune redondance 
" endroit" et " lieu " sont pratiquement synonymes, mais :
-  endroit = un " lieu déterminé, … la localité où l'on habite " (Larousse).  
-  lieu = là où se trouve quelque chose / où  quelque chose  se déroule. Le lieu de sa naissance / un lieu de travail / un lieu de culte.


----------



## Logospreference-1

(J'avais commencé mon message sans avoir vu celui d'Alkanna qui précède.)



escarlataa said:


> [...] pourquoi utiliser "endroits" au lieu de "lieux"? [...]


Question un peu difficile, je n'ai qu'une partie de la réponse à proposer :
La préposition _à_ semble fâchée avec le _lieu_ ou les _lieux_, à ce point que de tels usages font presque figure d'exception :
_- aller aux lieux _(le TLF_i _à_ lieu II, A, 3_), _aller aux lieux d'aisance _(même signification)_,
- aller à tel lieu dit, habiter au lieu dit untel _(le TLF_i I, A, 1, b, α_),
_- (faire ses adieux, se vouer, etc.) aux mauvais lieux d'une ville _(le TLF_i I, B, 1, b_),
_- aller aux Lieux saints,
- _peut-être encore :_ revenir à son lieu de naissance._
Ce n'est pas exhaustif, on trouvera certainement d'autres cas, mais à mon avis en nombre limité.

Le mot _lieu_ s'utilise habituellement avec d'autres préposition que _à_ : _sur, dans_ et _en_ principalement. Pourquoi cette rareté des usages avec _à_, je sèche.
Le mot _endroit_ ne connaît pas de telles restrictions des usages avec _à_, mais quant à lui serait fâché avec _sur_.


----------



## escarlataa

Merci beaucoup pour toutes vos réponses!


----------

